# Differences between RCA cables



## MikeD (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking to get all the parts necessary to do some REWing and I have a question about RCA cables.

On partsexpress there are 2 types of 3.5mm stereo to RCA cables. One is $14 and looks fancy, while the other is a $2 generic looking one.

Any reason to get the more expensive one other than looks?

Thanks a lot.

EDIT:Sorry I couldn't post any links because I am not allowed to.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I couldn't post any links because I am not allowed to


That's why we have the post padding thread. Post your 5 dummies there and you're good.



> any reason to get the more expensive one other than looks?


If it's the difference between $2 and $14 I wouldn't think twice about getting the $14 ones because they are probably more mechanically sound. There certainly wouldn't be any sonic differences.

brucek


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

One may have shielding, to prevent interference from other cables, etc. If so, it should be significantly thicker (as well as stating such). Otherwise, likely little difference: except to your wallet!

ps lots of comments on differences in wire with those stating no discernible difference while others claiming audible difference. Guess which one I belong to...:nerd:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

brucek has a good point on the connections possibly better.


----------



## 1972nosay (Jul 20, 2009)

I think,the difference is the quality of materials(cable,gold rca,ecc)
:bigsmile:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have that $14 PE cable and it's one solid adapter cable. I use it to run soundcard out to RCA in on my receiver/preamp

You can hold it and tell it's much better than the cheapy ones I've bought from Radio Shack in the past (similar to the $4 one from PE).

Definitely worth the extra money, especially if you're going to be plugging it in and out over and over again


----------



## MikeD (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the responses guys.

I was also wondering what a good boom mic stand for a Galaxy CM-140 would be? I'm looking for one around $50. I assume a boom mic stand is fine for a Galaxy? Would I need any special adapters?

Thanks again for your help!

MikeD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Actually, if the Galaxy has a threaded insert like the Radio Shack meter has, it would be better suited for a camera tripod than a mic stand.

Also, If you're only going to use the adapter cable for REW, it makes no sense to get the expensive one. Unless (like Anthony mentioned) you expect to be using it a lot.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MikeD (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the help guys. 

I think I'll buy a 5/8" to 1/4" adapter for a boom mic stand to use with the Galaxy. I think a boom will be easier to place the SPL in the right place.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike,

Just came upon this thread. If your still looking for an adapter for your boom mic, here is and easy one to adjust and has a standard thread for your mic (plus almost all mics that come with auto cal for AVR's):

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CameraAdapt/

Here's a cheap mic stand with telescoping boom:

http://accessories.musiciansfriend....od-Mic-Stand-with-Telescoping-Boom?sku=451052

As far as the cable, yes the cheap one will work, but for $14, I'd get the better cable for durability as mentioned. Not really an expensive cable.

Ray


----------

